# Brent Farve Tshirt



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

anyone know where I can pick one up?


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Too funny ...


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Love it!!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

:rollin:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Packer fans are taking the whole Favre saga way too personally.

He gave you 16 seasons of Hall of Fame caliber play. Then the organization decides to move on and tells him they don't want him anymore. He still wants to play, so he goes elsewhere. Big deal. It happens all the time to modern athletes when they're past their prime. Get over it. He's still going to be enshrined in Canton as a Packer.

It's pretty sad when the fans so easily forget all that he did. No wonder why he might be a little bitter.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It'll be hard to forget him when he's running unto Lambeau in purple this fall.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Right Matt.....no different than Namath being remembered as a Jet,even though he didn't finish there.Also Montana as a 49'er even though he finished in Kansas City.

Happens all the time in baseball.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

favre gave us some great years and he's missed here. i think it was too bad how the packer organization pushed him away. i can say i cant wait to see him run onto the field wearing the viking purple this year and hand it to Ted Thompson. Even though Childress gave Favre a deadline, i think Favre will come back. He can still play.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

The only reason I would even want him is that he could then choose to be enshrined in the Hall in PURPLE!!!!!! Now that would piss some people off!!!! It would never happen but it would be funny if it did!!! :lol:


----------



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

none of those guys mentioned "retired" with a tear filled press conferance and the whole deal then in the off season decided oh I dident really want to retire now give me my old job back. If he would of not "retired" and became a free agent and went to another team, I think the shoe would be on a diffrent foot. A Rodge had already been living in Bretts shadow and it was his time to take over when Brett "retired". Then he moaned and groaned when they wouldent give him "his job" back that he "retired" from months eariler.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Here's 2 cents worth.Someone with his record can do what he pleases.About the toughest,guttsiest player of all time and if he wants to play,I hope he does.Let the little minds and the peanut piss and moaners cry in their beers.
Fran who?
ESPN mouthpiece former failures?
Their problem is no one ever asked them to 'unretire'and they're jealous. :beer:


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

If Favre does play for the queens, you can be sure that the Packer game will be a sellout and they won't have to have another blackout.


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

I have to have one of these. Maybe 3.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

MOB said:


> If Favre does play for the queens, you can be sure that the Packer game will be a sellout and they won't have to have another blackout.


Another blackout?????Maybe you can tell us when the last one was???.Sure corporate sponsors have bought tickets.....but still no blackout. :eyeroll:


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Just last year they had to get the NFL to extend the blackout deadline, so they could beg corporate sponsors to buy big blocks of unsold tickets to avoid a blackout. 
It will be something to see Brent in purple (ouch). I'll bet the two games against the Packers will be so hyped, the TV ratings will be higher than the Superbowl.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

"another" means...... there has been one previously.So tell me when the last one was.I said corporate sponsors bought tickets.But as far as I know there hasn't been a BLACKOUT like you claim in many years.

I would guess that the Vikes will sign Farve IF he is healthy.And yes I would also guess all the home games will be sold out.Corporate sponsors or not. 

I only wish I could get tickets for the Vikes game in GB.That should be a hoot. :beer:


----------



## Mcloving (May 5, 2009)

We had Brett when he was good. The ViQueens are a terrible team of misfits. They should change the purple to stripes, cus they are always in jail. Brett wil walk into the hall of fame in green and gold like he was destined to do, and we we destined to win so many superbowls.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Mcloving said:


> We had Brett when he was good. The ViQueens are a terrible team of misfits. They should change the purple to stripes, cus they are always in jail. Brett wil walk into the hall of fame in green and gold like he was destined to do, and we we destined to win so many superbowls.


Yeah.....that must be the reason the Vikes won the NFC North at 10-6 and the Pukers finished 6-10.All those misfits seem to be able to play better.And if the Puker defense isn't any better than last season....they won't win 6 games this year either. uke:


----------



## rockthief (Apr 5, 2008)

love the shirt. 

Bret could go fishing anywhere in the world. Man, go fishing!


----------

